# Guppies, and babies, and fry OH MY.(:



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Today after finding a small little guppy fry in my tank, I went to the mall. When I came back. There was two more!!DD So now I have three little fry in a small tank. There so cute. But they didn't come from a female I was expecting from. It came from one of my orange ones. I noticed the place where the babies came out was sorta open, she has a HUGE appetite, and she real aggresive to the other fish. SO I figured, it must be her. But she still looks likes theres a few in her. But she wont sit still at all. Is this normal? Now that I know my tank has a good survival rate, I put one of the pregnant guppies back into the main tank. THe other I left in there. I belive shes gonna blow soon. SHes not eating and is starting to get a little aggresive and sits still alot. A figure she doesn't have much to go


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats! Good luck to you!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

you have 7 pages about guppy fry....


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Haha I know, Im worried bout them


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

platies pwn said:


> you have 7 pages about guppy fry....


I also noticed this. Perhaps next time edit your posts and have just one thread. No hard feelings.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Haha Will doP


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol! I wasn't going to say anything.


----------

